# Lunker Bass Trail Lake Allatoona Nov. 5, 2016



## demosh552 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sorry that we are getting such a late start but we are ready to go fishing! We tried to wait for cooler weather to come in so the fish would be ready to bite. Now is the time.
     We changed the rule for our point system to a by weight system. We are looking forward to a great season and look forward to seeing you there.

Schedule:

Nov 5, 2016                 
Nov. 19, 2016
Dec. 17, 2016
Jan. 7, 2017
March 4, 2017
March 11, 2016
April 1, 2017
April 22, 2017

Classic: May 13, 2017

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at (706) 409-2730. 
Bill Mosher, tournament director.
God Bless!


----------

